# ALL NEW McLAREN 570S COUPE UNVEILED AHEAD OF GLOBAL DEBUT IN NEW YORK



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾McLaren reveals first model in its Sports Series, the 570S Coupé
◾Brings McLaren exclusivity as well as pioneering, race-driven technologies to a new segment
◾Sports Series joins the Super Series and Ultimate Series to complete the three tier McLaren range being shown together for the first time in New York
◾A classic sports car with mid-engine rear-wheel drive layout and carbon fibre structure
◾'Shrinkwrapped' design includes elegant flying buttresses to optimise aerodynamics and increase downforce
◾M838TE twin turbo V8 engine, featuring 30 percent new components, produces 570PS and 600Nm
◾Class leading power-to-weight ratio of 434PS per tonne gives breathtaking performance; 0-100km/h (62mph) in 3.2s; 0-200km/h (124 mph) in 9.5s
◾Global premiere at the New York International Auto Show on Stand 704, Level 3 at 14.55EST (19.55GMT), Wednesday 1 April 2015








McLaren has completed its three tier model strategy with the global reveal of the first in its Sports Series family: the McLaren 570S Coupé. This pure sports car, with driver optimised layout and electrifying performance, shares its DNA with the McLaren Super Series and Ultimate Series that sit above it in the range hierarchy. The Sports Series introduces McLaren race-derived technologies and design values to a new segment and audience.








Like every McLaren, the performance of the 570S Coupé is breathtaking. It combines, as its names suggests, a power output of 570PS (562bhp) with light weight construction to give a class leading power-to-weight ratio of 434PS per tonne. The 570S accelerates from 0 to 100km/h (62 mph) in 3.2 seconds, while 200 km/h (124 mph) is reached in just 9.5 seconds with the pace not letting up till the car reaches a top speed of 328 km/h (204mph).








The Coupé is the first bodystyle to be shown in the Sports Series, highlighting the latest evolution of the McLaren design philosophy. The 'shrinkwrapped', aerodynamically-optimised form will be seen in public for the first time at the 115th New York International Auto Show. The McLaren design team has created a shape of beauty highlighted by details such as the rear flying buttresses that increase downforce as well as adding grace, and complex door tendons that direct additional air to cool the mid-mounted V8 engine.








The Sports Series features an evolution of the 3.8-litre V8 twin turbo engine, named M838TE, with 30 percent of components bespoke to the new model. Engineered by McLaren, it produces 570PS (562 bhp) at 7,400 rpm, and 600Nm (443 lb ft) of torque at 5,000-6,500 rpm. Power is delivered through a seven-speed SSG transmission, and transferred to the road through the rear wheels. This power is brought under control with standard-fit carbon ceramic brakes, fitted behind a newly designed range of forged alloy wheel options with P Zero™ Corsa tyres as standard from McLaren technical partner, Pirelli - 225/35/R19 on the front and 285/35/R20 on the rear.








The unique carbon fibre MonoCell II chassis has been newly designed with more of a focus on day-to-day usability, offering improved ingress and egress from the cabin. It is incredibly strong and stiff yet weighs less than 80kg, offering optimum levels of protection. This lightweight structure, and the use of aluminium body panels, contributes to a dry weight of as low as 1,313kg (2,895lbs), almost 150kg lighter than its closest competitor.

Minimised weight and a turbocharged engine doesn't just bring great performance. The 570S also delivers excellent fuel efficiency and emissions for car that is also a member of the 200mph club, with fuel economy of 25.5mpg on the EU combined cycle, and emissions of 258g/km. For the US market, this means exemption from gas guzzler tax.








A PURE McLAREN BOTH ON ROAD AND TRACK

The 570S shows an evolution in the design direction for McLaren, with the McLaren 'face' seen on models in the Super Series and Ultimate Series sharpened further. This unique and striking appearance has been designed by air, with a bespoke aerodynamic package including aero blades below the front bumper giving a purposeful stance while channelling clean, cold air through the lower leading edge of the bodywork. Large ultra bright LED headlamps, fitted as standard to all Sports Series models, flank a sculpted bonnet which channels airflow over the front wheelarches. The intricately designed dihedral doors, a McLaren design signature since the iconic F1, possess a three dimensional form including a 'floating' door tendon which houses a discreet door button. This unique feature divides the airflow, channelling it into the side intakes and underneath the flying buttresses. This architectural structure ensures drag is minimised along the profile of the 570S, while also optimising levels of cooling and downforce.

Flying buttresses at the rear of the teardrop-shaped glasshouse form part of the aero package, directing air over the shoulderline of the 570S and across the rear deck aiding heat evacuation from the exposed engine bay and increasing downforce. Super-formed aluminium rear fenders ensure clean air is delivered to the fixed rear spoiler, again maximising downforce. The rear of the car is clean and uncluttered, with LED light blade rear lamps which follow the form of the sculpted panels. The rear of the vehicle features an aluminium mesh allowing effective heat evacuation as well as a view into the engine bay. This sits below a concave rear window, another signature Sports Series Coupé design cue. The twin exhausts exit below the rear bumper, either side of a newly designed and highly intricate rear diffuser.

The Sports Series has its own newly-developed suspension system ensuring enhanced levels of driver engagement and refinement on both road and track. It uses independent adaptive dampers with front and rear anti-rollbars - distinct from the Super Series - and dual wishbones, with the set up controlled by the familiar 'Normal', 'Sport' and 'Track' handling settings. In 'Normal' mode, the system provides a refined yet engaging ride, while the 'Sport' and 'Track' settings allow the 570S to become more track-focused when required.

THE MOST USABLE McLAREN TO DATE

Like every McLaren the cabin of the 570S has been designed around the driver, with a clear focus on engagement, visibility, functionality and more than any McLaren before it, day-to-day usability and space. As standard, the sports seats are leather upholstered - racing seats are optional - offering a high level of long distance comfort and support. The dashboard and steering wheel are also all leather trimmed. Intelligent and ergonomic design within the cabin provides extended stowage space, with the most usable space of any McLaren model to date. This adds to the 150 litres of storage in the front luggage bay.

The 570S is comprehensively equipped with a full infotainment system including an all new TFT digital instrument cluster that changes configuration according to driving mode, a seven-inch IRIS touchscreen, now with integrated climate control functionality, Bluetooth connectivity and DAB digital / SIRIUS satellite radio (depending on market), mounted on a 'floating' centre console. Despite the extensive specification list, weight-saving is still a key focus on the interior and the McLaren Audio four-speaker system ensures the optimal sound quality at the lowest possible weight.

With the Sports Series, an even greater variety of interior customisation is available with a variety of factory available Alcantara®, nappa leather and carbon fibre options. In addition, McLaren designers have created a range of 'By McLaren' bespoke interior specifications, similar to those also available on the 675LT, teaming carefully selected colours and materials designed to best showcase the stylish cabin space and co-ordinate with each exterior paint colour. In addition to this, a McLaren Audio Plus 8-Speaker Upgrade System and bespoke Bowers & Wilkins 12-Speaker Premium Audio System with 1280W surround sound upgrade is also available for the ultimate audio experience.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Does nothing for me - I was at the recent Sunday Service at Silverstone, few McLarens there along with Porsches, Ferraris etc etc, sadly the McLarens just leave me cold, whilst they may be engineered extremely well and have lots of technology there is no emotion to them at all - extremely clinical - if I was spending that kind of money I'd be buying as much with my heart as my head and thats where the McLaren falls flat on its face


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

andy665 said:


> .... there is no emotion to them at all - extremely clinical.....


That's how Ron Dennis comes across, so perhaps it's come from the top down?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

slim_boy_fat said:


> That's how Ron Dennis comes across, so perhaps it's come from the top down?


Absolutely, I have been in the Technical Centre at Woking and whilst the attention to detail is astonishing - its just like the cars, cold and clinical

I admire Ron Dennis but it would be nice to see some heart, some emotion in the things that they do

I remember hearing a story that when David Coulthard took part in the Race of Champions he was just coming to the end of his McLaren contract - he had to wear his McLaren overalls and helmet but McLaren sent a security guard to make sure that once he had finished his things would be collected and returned to McLaren


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We have just supplied McLaren with the white covers the car will be unveiled with...cant wait to see some pics. If anyone spots some, a heads up would be appreciated


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Them boys and girls know how to make a poster car. Stunning


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Despite the colour it is a stunning looking car. :argie:


----------



## Jsf721 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd be ****ed if I shelled out for 650 and then this too close clone gets released. So much for exclusivity.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

They've fallen into the audi trap of making them all look the same just different sizes  Would still have a P1 thou


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It would seem that every model under the p1 is aimed at those that can't afford the p1, but on the flip side the performance of the p1 will never be explored by the majority of the owners so a model that has the looks will do.


----------

